# WHow they view WC on other forums....



## geezer (Jan 21, 2011)

When it comes to MA forums, _MT is my home._ People here are generally really decent. And smart. So, whenever I meet a friend in the MA who likes forums, I mention this place. And, of course, I do browse other forums as well. When it comes to WC there aren't too many good ones. And some are downright hostile. I really can't figure it out. I respect what _they_ do. Why can't they cut _me_ a little slack? 

Anyway, from time to time I drifted over to a place called Martial Arts Planet. (Note to Admin: I assume it's OK to mention other places by name? If not, please just erase this thread and let me know!) Man, talk about _attitude_. People will post asking about WC, and every time the same group of "MMA" fans dog-pile on them and basically deride all WC as useless rubbish. Well, I try to be a good sport. I listen to their points of view, but I won't capitulate or give quarter. Instead I just started a new thread over there on "WC's unorthodox body dynamics..." talking about how we punch (one version--of course there are many interpretations). If you get a chance, check it out. If you like it, you could even chime in and give some support. _Then get back over here and tell me about it!!! _ Also, any input on the punching method (EBMAS) would be appreciated as well.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Jan 22, 2011)

I'll get right on it Steve, way to walk the righteous path


----------



## mook jong man (Jan 22, 2011)

Don't particularly give a rats **** what they think to be perfectly honest.


----------



## K-man (Jan 22, 2011)

Went over and waded through 11 pages or WC bashing and trolling before I realised you had 'started' a new post. Found it eventually. Good video and interesting post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm not sure that I'd like to be part of that community though. A bit too negative for my liking.

Also, there seems to be a 'wham, bam .. thank you mam' mentality. If it's not a punch that knocks the socks off it's not a martial art. Here we cop enough stick if we talk about the effectiveness of aikido. Over there ..... ??? :asian:


----------



## zepedawingchun (Jan 22, 2011)

geezer said:


> . . . . . . . . I do browse other forums as well. When it comes to WC . . . . . . . some are downright hostile. I really can't figure it out. I respect what _they_ do. Why can't they cut _me_ a little slack?
> 
> . . . . . . . . Man, talk about _attitude_. People will post asking about WC, and every time the same group of "MMA" fans dog-pile on them and basically deride all WC as useless rubbish. Well, I try to be a good sport. I listen to their points of view, but I won't capitulate or give quarter. . . . . .quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris Parker (Jan 22, 2011)

You really should see the Ninjutsu forum over there.... if you think the WC one is hostile!


----------



## Nabakatsu (Jan 22, 2011)

You'd think sharing something you find beautiful, in a civil way, should get across to anybody with a somewhat open mind, it seems fine so far, but I haven't ventured outside of the thread in question as of yet. Time will tell, by the way.. no swearing!


----------



## Vajramusti (Jan 22, 2011)

There is a lot of hostility in many competitive  group discussions. Reminds me of some 
forums on dog breeds... you have no idea ...possibly. So some forums do go to the dogs.

Let's keep this one decent and keep accomodating different views of our art.

joy chaudhuri


----------



## mograph (Jan 22, 2011)

To me, MT is like the scene in Jet Li's _Fearless_ where Huo Yuanjia and his Japanese counterpart enjoy tea and conversation. It's about mutual respect as well as self-respect.

Respect to the fellow posters on MT. :asian:


----------



## geezer (Jan 22, 2011)

mook jong man said:


> Don't particularly give a rats **** what they think to be perfectly honest.



Actually, yours is the best approach. A student asked me just this morning about all that negative attitude. I answered that while it doesn't help promote our art, it can be used to our advantage. Let people underestimate you, and if you ever have to use your art they will be in for a surprise. _Surprises can be useful!_


----------



## yak sao (Jan 22, 2011)

geezer said:


> Actually, yours is the best approach. A student asked me just this morning about all that negative attitude. I answered that while it doesn't help promote our art, it can be used to our advantage. Let people underestimate you, and if you ever have to use your art they will be in for a surprise. _Surprises can be useful!_


 

My thoughts exactly


----------



## mook jong man (Jan 22, 2011)

Well life's too short isn't it , and as one of my old bosses used to say "You can't put brains in ****ing statues" (excuse the French)

You are never going to change these peoples minds because that would mean they would have to actually go and join a Wing Chun school and train for a decent amount of time to see what a logical and practical system it is.

But they won't because its much easier to jump on the bandwagon and sit behind your keyboard being a drooling gibberer , regurgitating crap and misconceptions about a self defence system you don't understand.

Forget about them I say , and just concentrate on making yourself and the people that train under you the best damn exponents of Wing Chun / Wing Tsun that you can possibly be.


----------



## Steve (Jan 22, 2011)

It's a mostly british board.  What do you expect?  

Just kidding, of course.  I used to post there, and for whatever reason I migrated.  I don't have anything against them, but I just seldom visit anymore.


----------



## profesormental (Jan 23, 2011)

HAHA!!! You can put brains on statues... that's a good one!!

Also, you cannot save losers. You can only guide people and share with those that want to. Ultimately, those people are not going to become your students, pay you or help you in any other way.

People that want to discuss and share are different from people that troll and just mess around for arguing sake. Here we discuss and take into account the experience of others, instead of starting from the view that you are a complete idiot.

This from people that most probably do not train and you would kick their asses with a eyelash or something...

Forgive the harshness, since this isn't aimed at anyone in general. Many people take the posts in forums way to seriously or don;t give them the importance they deserve. Sometimes it's relevant and useful, sometimes not.


----------



## OzPaul (Jan 23, 2011)

A lot of people are negative about things they don't understand.  I am sure if they trained with a Wing Chun practitioner and learned about the art they would change there mind. :ultracool


----------



## tarzan (Jan 23, 2011)

I find the kung fu magazine forum an ok place to visit from time to time, not like what you cats are describing at the other place. Though I prefer MT


----------



## geezer (Jan 23, 2011)

tarzan said:


> I find the kung fu magazine forum an ok place to visit from time to time, not like what you cats are describing at the other place. Though I prefer MT



Kung-fu magazine...in some ways they are even worse! A bunch of WC fanatics all bickering over trivia. I tried to register there and for some reason couldn't. Later I decided it was a blessing in diguise. Joy sometimes posts there. And there are some very knowledgeable people, but I'd steer people here for decent advice and good conversation.


----------



## Poor Uke (Jan 25, 2011)

There was a great moment on Bullshdo last year when somebody called out a WC player only to get his **** handed to him......boy was that funny!


----------



## Eric_H (Jan 25, 2011)

Poor Uke said:


> There was a great moment on Bullshdo last year when somebody called out a WC player only to get his **** handed to him......boy was that funny!



Link please?


----------



## yak sao (Jan 25, 2011)

geezer said:


> Kung-fu magazine...in some ways they are even worse! A bunch of WC fanatics all bickering over trivia. I tried to register there and for some reason couldn't. Later I decided it was a blessing in diguise. Joy sometimes posts there. And there are some very knowledgeable people, but I'd steer people here for decent advice and good conversation.


 

I had tried to register there too a couple of times too, but it wouldn't let me.....for the best I guess. There were a couple of guys on there who were a couple of real a$$ bags. I noticed they have been banned recently.
But, I just don't like the overall feel of that forum, so I think I'll stay right where I am.


----------



## geezer (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, the biggest gripe the guys over at the " The Planet" have is that WC isn't sufficiently "pressure tested" these days, so that a lot of BS is being taught. To that extent they make a legitimate point. If you don't have people out there testing what you do, the art will degrade over time. Finding some way to have worthwhile full contact competitions with WC would not only help our image, it might help our art.   

Of course others on that site go a bit further. But I take it in stride. When they say,"All WC is useless rubbish" I just hear a cry for help! LOL


----------



## Nabakatsu (Jan 25, 2011)

It was actually an ebmas student who did the *** whooping if I recall correct, out in new york, and it was so-so, his skills seemed mediocre, but I spose he was probably low level, and maybe he hadn't had much practice sparring/applying it.
I did some digging around on bullshido without much luck, but alas youtube proved much more fruitful!


----------



## Nabakatsu (Jan 25, 2011)

LOL, just don't start a wing tzun crusade now geezer!


----------



## Poor Uke (Jan 26, 2011)

Eric_H said:


> Link please?


 
Against All Odds : DTT Gongsau

A comedy of Errors Gong Sau: Dr Tzu Tzu

Enjoy


----------



## qwksilver61 (Jan 28, 2011)

Do you think for a minute that some people who claim to represent Wing Chun could really fight their way out of a paper bag?most I know could, but it wouldn't be a fair fight. Yeah, they bash Wing Chun because of representation,rules that do not allow people to compete fairly,ineptitude,lack of skills that could perhaps allow a person to gain the upper hand in a real fight lest they had years of training.I Have had to question this myself...biltz,tactile reflex?if the guy is say... 6'5 has reach... and weighs 250 your only recourse is to get in on the inside,and hope you can knock him out...quickly.I have personally fought people about my height... slightly taller(you are shorter 5'7),and maybe heavier,possibly a fair fight,depending on your luck and training.Then there is reality...the guy who doesn't feel anything,is pissed,and wants to squash (destroy) you.You better be a  scientist....or a physics major,you are right MMA guys want the real proof (and yes they are tough)..back to the question,are there enough people putting Wing Chun to the test? I don't really know......is it politics?or is there an inert fear of being bested by another Wing Chun/Tsun/Tzun/Tzung...etc...etc..school? Truth...there is always someone better.....and I believe that is what people are afraid of....politics.....only my crappy opinion....my hope is that some day,the art will get the press it deserves.....my hat is off to all the "real representatives" of this great art.


----------



## geezer (Jan 28, 2011)

qwksilver61 said:


> Do you think for a minute that some people who claim to represent Wing Chun could really fight their way out of a paper bag?most I know could, but it wouldn't be a fair fight...



Joe, you might want to edit that a bit. Makes it sound like some couldn't handle a wet paper bag.... and that either way it's an "unfair fight". Like you pity the bag. 

Anyway, I think some of those guys (the WC bashers) are just _ignorant_. They judge everything by Youtube clips! One posted a clip of Michael Casey doing an "anti-grappling" demo, and the whole crew jumped all over it, basically calling him a clown. (Now for political reasons, I'm not supposed to be going around saying nice things about Michael or Emin). So I won't tell you that I think he's a _very impressive_ younger generation 'chunner and escrima practioner who's earned the respect of no less than both Emin Boztepe and Rene Latosa. Now that's some cred in my book.  Yep, so (for political reasons) instead of saying that, I will say that the red pants he wears in the video look like an old set of Hugh Hefner's pajamas. Because that's about the _only_ thing I can find to criticize! Seriously, the guys over there on that other forum don't have a clue. In sparring or fighting, Casey would clean their clocks. And, that's something I'd really like to see, too. Even on youtube!


----------



## yak sao (Jan 28, 2011)

I've had the privelage of crossing hands with Michael Casey numerous times. His skill is phenomonal. I say let the people from the other forum wallow in their ignorance.


----------



## qwksilver61 (Jan 28, 2011)

"I pity the fool!" (bag) you know what I mean....maybe? hey..I mean well!


----------



## wkmark (Jan 28, 2011)

I gave up in words in telling people that Ving Tsun work.  I find out that once they are prejudice in this art either because they don't understand it, or they have tried it but just didn't "get it" or they followed a not so competent Wing Chun Teacher, they will always think that Ving Tsun doesn't work.  

I have used the art once or twice on street fights and it worked.  That's all that mattered to me.  If that didn't work I'd stop training in Ving Tsun.  In the end, that's what really matters.  Not whether someone can use it on the MMA circuit to prove it's effectiveness, but you can actually use it for yourself.

We all just need to keep training and keep questioning what we do ourselves to keep the art effective and alive.


----------

